# RC 212 OK for Peach Wine?



## bkisel (Aug 26, 2016)

I've got a Lalvin yeast packet of Bourgovin RC 212 that will expire next year and would like to use it before its expiration date. Would it be okay for making a batch of peach wine that I'm ready to start or should I stick with EC-1118 like I used in my previous peach wines? I'm not looking for a high % ABV, in the 11-12% range would be fine. I don't have a sophisticated palate so feel I'd not notice any subtle taste difference that one yeast might produce verses the other yeast.

Thanx...


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2016)

Bill,
I am sure it will work better (or lend more favorable qualities) than EC-1118. It is predominantly for reds.

K1V-1116 would be ideal in my opinion, but I would go with what you have.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 26, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> Bill,
> I am sure it will work better (or lend more favorable qualities) than EC-1118. It is predominantly for reds.
> 
> K1V-1116 would be ideal in my opinion, but I would go with what you have.



Thanks for your input... I've got one packet of the RC 212 and one of the EC-1118, in my frig, expiring in 2017 and 2018 respectively. The frugal in me just really wants to use the RC 212 before it expires and is wasted. I've got stuff coming up in Sept. where the EC will get used and more stuff beyond that where I'll have to get more packets.


----------



## geek (Aug 26, 2016)

Bill,

I'm sure RC212 will work just fine, although it is mostly used on reds.

If I were you, I'd try getting a packet of QA23, BA11 or K1V-1116. Although it may not be worth to just order that online...

My very favorites for whites are QA23 and BA11. QA23 produces a nice and quiet fermentation.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Thanks for your input... I've got one packet of the RC 212 and one of the EC-1118, in my frig, expiring in 2017 and 2018 respectively. The frugal in me just really wants to use the RC 212 before it expires and is wasted. I've got stuff coming up in Sept. where the EC will get used and more stuff beyond that where I'll have to get more packets.



So along those lines of expiring yeast. I just threw together a batch of the Welchs Super Sugar wine for my daughter and went to grab my RC-212. Noticed the expiration date was 5/2016. Thought, crap. So went to both of my LHBS and both of them only have RC-212 with expiration dates of 5/2016. Not sure if Lalvin is behind, the LHBS stores are behind or what the deal is. 
Sooooo I pitched the 5/2016 yeast and so far all is going well. First time I have used expired yeast though.


----------



## bkisel (Aug 26, 2016)

My guess is that the expiration dates are on the conservative side of their mean or average shelf lives.

The RC 212 is a leftover from a WE kit. The kit supplied 2 yeast packets but I missed it in the instructions where you were to use both packets. Wine finished fine on just one packet and so that left me with the RC 212 with expiration 0217.


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 26, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> batch of the Welchs Super Sugar wine




I'm wondering if you could expand on this a little? Recipe/Method maybe?


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2016)

@Whitehrs
Here is the thread. 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36379&highlight=super+sugar+method 

In a nutshell, per gal. made:
4 cans Welchs 100% Grape or Concord Concentrate
Sugar to 1.150
Lalvin RC-212 yeast
Water
Yeast Nutrient
Acid Blend
Pectic Enzyme
Tannin Powder(this is my addition)
Kmeta
Sorbate
Oak, if wanted. Personally, I don't.

The concept is to start out with a high SG and then let it die off. This goes against most winemaking theories. Some will tell you to just start around 1.100, run it dry, then backsweeten. While this will work, it ends up being a different product.

I usually start mine around 1.140 -1.145 now. It usually stops around 1.026-1.036. This turns out as a very sweet grape wine. Kind of like drinking grape juice with a kick. ABV should end up anywhere from 13 - 14%. No backsweetening required as it is already sweet.

If you have sweet wine drinkers in your mix, I would recommend giving it a go. Very easy to make and very good, if you are into sweet wines.


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 26, 2016)

SG:1.150?

WOW!! Holy Knute Rockne's leather helmet! Will the Lalvin RC_212 survive that much sugar. That is going to be sweet.. I think I'll try it.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> SG:1.150?
> 
> WOW!! Holy Knute Rockne's leather helmet!



haha
No, it won't survive, that is why it ends up with the higher FG. Again, if you or yours like a sweet wine, especially grape juice like, give it a go. Closest thing I can compare it to is a Mogen David or Manischewitz. My wife and her friends love it. It is good, but way too sweet for me. I do like the final ABV though.


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 26, 2016)

If you continue to feed it nutrients? is it possible for the yeast to dry it out further? I mean if it could go to even 1.000. it would be like AVGAS... lol.. I might give it a shot.. I had a ,ead that I started at 1.105 and it went all the way dry, using Fleshman's active dry yeast.. It was JAOM, that was about 15 - 16% I think if my math is close.. It was hot, tasted hot. I have 0.75 of it from 3 or 4 months ago. I may break it out at Labor day. it should have mellowed the alcohol taste.. a little anyway.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 26, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> If you continue to feed it nutrients? is it possible for the yeast to dry it out further? I mean if it could go to even 1.000. it would be like AVGAS... lol.. I might give it a shot.. I had a ,ead that I started at 1.105 and it went all the way dry, using Fleshman's active dry yeast.. It was JAOM, that was about 15 - 16% I think if my math is close.. It was hot, tasted hot. I have 0.75 of it from 3 or 4 months ago. I may break it out at Labor day. it should have mellowed the alcohol taste.. a little anyway.



No, as RC-212 alcohol tolerance is 14%. The lowest I have ever had it go was 1.026 and it started at 1.145.

And, even if you could get it up to 17 - 18%, you would be getting closer to a port style. It took me awhile, but more alcohol isn't always better. A lot of times the alcohol is too much for the wine and overpowers the fruit or flavors.


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 29, 2016)

OK, I may try a sweet wine, that starts high SG, and ends high SG like this.. I've been trying to figure out a peach honey wine like this. it's about all my wife likes. So, I've been trying to perfect one for her. It might be best for her's. The peach I have been done, I let go dry, and back sweeten with a F-PAC of canned peach slices and syrup. It worked out pretty good, but turns out tasting like peach syrup with a honey vodka mix.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 29, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> OK, I may try a sweet wine, that starts high SG, and ends high SG like this.. I've been trying to figure out a peach honey wine like this. it's about all my wife likes. So, I've been trying to perfect one for her. It might be best for her's. The peach I have been done, I let go dry, and back sweeten with a F-PAC of canned peach slices and syrup. It worked out pretty good, but turns out tasting like peach syrup with a honey vodka mix.



Ok, I have never tried with this, but you may try to find Welchs White Grape Peach concentrate. I have made a wine similar to your description(run dry, then backsweeten) using it, but never tried using it with the Super Sugar way.
Instead of adding the sugar up front, add honey.


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 29, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> Ok, I have never tried with this, but you may try to find Welchs White Grape Peach concentrate. I have made a wine similar to your description(run dry, then backsweeten) using it, but never tried using it with the Super Sugar way.
> Instead of adding the sugar up front, add honey.




I have a white grape welches that I back sweetened with a simple syrup.. it's pretty good. I might try a And I have a peach that I did with the Vintner's peach Base (Read as canned peach halves in syrup). I had enough left of that to try a super sugar, honey up front batch. I'll start it after labor day. I'll let ya know how it goes..So, Super sugar from fruit with honey.


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 29, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> I have a white grape welches that I back sweetened with a simple syrup.. it's pretty good. I might try a And I have a peach that I did with the Vintner's peach Base (Read as canned peach halves in syrup). I had enough left of that to try a super sugar, honey up front batch. I'll start it after labor day. I'll let ya know how it goes..So, Super sugar from fruit with honey.



Yep, that should work.

Here is the stuff I have used for regular wine.
http://www.welchs.com/products/conc...00-juice-white-grape-peach-frozen-concentrate


----------



## Whitehrs (Aug 29, 2016)

wineforfun said:


> Yep, that should work.
> 
> Here is the stuff I have used for regular wine.
> http://www.welchs.com/products/conc...00-juice-white-grape-peach-frozen-concentrate



I was reading the super sugar thread, and bam! I bet a super sugar dragons blood would be good.... Maybe.. The batch I made turned out pretty tart.. it is very good but acidic with the amount of real lemon it calls for.. I might try it also.. the super sugar and tart would work out, I think.. I'll let ya'll know how my experiment works out..


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 29, 2016)

Whitehrs said:


> I was reading the super sugar thread, and bam! I bet a super sugar dragons blood would be good.... Maybe.. The batch I made turned out pretty tart.. it is very good but acidic with the amount of real lemon it calls for.. I might try it also.. the super sugar and tart would work out, I think.. I'll let ya'll know how my experiment works out..



Any sort of wine would work with it but you just have to remember, it is somewhat out of your control, unlike running a wine dry, then backsweetening. The FG in the end varies with the Super Sugar method.

Most of us have cut the lemon down in DB to 1/4 to 1/2 what the original recipe calls for. Make sure you backsweeten it too. After 2-3 mos. in the bottle, the fruit flavor really starts coming forward.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 29, 2016)

Back to the original question RC 212 is really best for red wines. Any yeast will ferment your wine of course, even a bakers yeast would produce a fermentation process, but if you are spending your money, time and effort on a wine and want it to be the best is can be why go cheap on the yeast? It's not expensive and the must can wait a day or two until you get a better yeast. Two better yeasts that come to mind are K1V-1126 and EC-1118 if you are going for a higher alcohol wine. 

Just having it on hand really is not a good reason to use a yeast. ESPECIALLY if you paid good money for that fruit. Regardless of your taste not being all that delicate, if you share your wine wouldn't you want others to enjoy it?


----------



## bkisel (Aug 29, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> Back to the original question RC 212 is really best for red wines. Any yeast will ferment your wine of course, even a bakers yeast would produce a fermentation process, but if you are spending your money, time and effort on a wine and want it to be the best is can be why go cheap on the yeast? It's not expensive and the must can wait a day or two until you get a better yeast. Two better yeasts that come to mind are K1V-1126 and EC-1118 if you are going for a higher alcohol wine.
> 
> Just having it on hand really is not a good reason to use a yeast. ESPECIALLY if you paid good money for that fruit. Regardless of your taste not being all that delicate, if you share your wine wouldn't you want others to enjoy it?



Man, I hate when folks use reason to convince me otherwise.  But thanks, I needed that. [Tail between my legs.]


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just a tad late commenting - sorry for the negativity. (I'm a frugal person too so I understand not wanting to run out and buy more yeast. )


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 30, 2016)

Scooter68 said:


> yeasts that come to mind are K1V-1126



I think you mean KV1-1116.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 30, 2016)

Or K1-V1116


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 30, 2016)

Johnd said:


> Or K1-V1116




Yeah - What JohnD said.


----------

